# need T shirt Supplier



## carmtalkatee2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sino may alam ng magandang klase ng tshirt , plain shirt availble in any color? Much better if katulad or malapit sa texture ng Artwork, bench or F&H or any brand. How much for bulky order? pls. comment hir or email me at [email protected]


----------

